# NorCal Havanese Breeder



## Kamil A. (May 4, 2021)

Has anyone heard of the Siempre Adelante Havanese breeder in Northern California?
Seems relatively new. Operating since Feb 2020 (?), not sure.

I have some concerns I wanted to ask people:
1) Thoughts on NuVet supplements?
2) Choosing the puppy via video meeting rather than in person?

Is this weird?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I haven't heard of them but if you feel they have raised red flags, I would follow your gut. The two items you mentioned raised red flags for me also.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't heard of them... It looks like their website is new and incomplete. It appears on AKC Marketplace they have been breeders since 1999. I would call them to inquire if they do the proper testing. That would be more important than NuVet supplements. 😁


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I completely agree with Jackie about trusting your gut. You’ll likely be on a waiting list for a while and you’ll want the breeder to be a resource so they’ll be in your life for a while. If you aren’t comfortable keep looking.

I’m skeptical of a breeder that would let anyone choose at all, especially via video. The breeder should match the puppy’s temperament with the family. I have seen a breeder help someone “choose” by guiding their choice through visiting and playing with the puppies. A breeder should ask what you are looking for in a puppy and what your life is like, and might accept other preferences under special circumstances (a smaller Havanese for someone who travels a lot, not because someone just wants a smaller dog).

I don’t know anything about that particular supplement but I do know of breeders that stipulate in their contracts that a specific food is fed for a period of time, or that diet changes are discussed with the breeder. However this is an indication that the breeder is experienced and knows what works well for the puppies, and that they are willing to be a resource in the future. I would be concerned if the product is something they might make money off of. If there’s skepticism of the food or supplement, I think it opens the door to a good discussion with the breeder.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kamil A. said:


> Has anyone heard of the Siempre Adelante Havanese breeder in Northern California?
> Seems relatively new. Operating since Feb 2020.
> 
> Several things about this breeder raised serious red flags for me:
> ...


It appears that the breeder is from the Monterey Bay area. I have never heard of them. They are a new breeder but every breeder has to start sometime. Their website is under construction and contains almost no information
1. I have never heard of a breeder requiring a specific brand of supplements. I would want to know why.
2. The Covid pandemic has resulted in a lot of different ways to select a puppy, not all necessarily good
3. I would want to know about specific health testing as well as other litter training such as socialization, potty training, etc.
4. I would want to meet the mother of the litter and document both mother and father health testing.

All deposits in California are refundable by law, but you would have to sue them in Small Claims Court to get your money back - not a 'fun' process. There are a lot of puppy scams as a result of the pandemic. I would want to visit the breeder's home and meet the puppies before I would give a deposit. If the breeder says no, I would say no. Your next step is to call the breeder to get all your questions answered and arrange an in person visit to their home.

Good fortune


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I googled them and there is someone on reddit who got a puppy named Samba from them and said they had clients inSoCa...Monterey being half way. I would try to reach that poster and see what else they can tell you. Their website seems incomplete, but their listing on AKC market place has more information, no shipping (good) and prices $3000-$4000..wow.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Havanese/comments/m8bg0a


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I have heard of the NuVet products. I had a groomer at one time that was selling them. She said that she had a client that started using one of the products and claimed that it cured the tear stains and saliva stains. I bought a bottle but it did nothing for Willow's saliva stains and I ended up throwing it away as I was uncertain about the quality. If I recall, it was rather expensive. If I remember correctly, I looked up the NuVet company and it appeared that the reps were part of a pyramid scheme. I don't know if anything is different now. It's been probably 5 years since I researched them.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> If I remember correctly, I looked up the NuVet company and it appeared that the reps were part of a pyramid scheme. I don't know if anything is different now. It's been probably 5 years since I researched them.


Thank you Jackie, good sleuthing, that's what I was concerned about, a pyramid scheme (also known as 'multilevel marketing') selling inferior products at premium prices. I would stay away from any breeder that was involved with that sort of nonsense.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Ugh...I read a little more about NuVet...a google question appeared re why breeders required you to use it or health guarantee is void. The answer said it was a kickback scheme where you are given a provider number and as you order, the breeder gets a kickback and a record whether you were complying so that if health issue did arise, it would be void for failure. It says that some breeders use “guilt” to get you to buy, but some put in contract. I would definitely stay away from any breeder involved in this kind of kickback etc scheme. Sorry it is so hard these days to find Havanese puppies!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

MegKW said:


> Hi, I am familiar with this breeder. In fact, I recently brought a pup home from him. I would suggest you call him directly and he would be so happy to answer your questions. This is someone who LOVES his dogs and is very knowledgeable and open, in my experience. Just make sure you give yourself time for the phone call, he loves to talk havanese.


Usually a first time poster will tell us a little about themselves and their pup. It is unusual to join and then immediately promote a particular breeder. You would have to do a little searching in the first 15 minutes you join to find a thread about this breeder that hasn't been active for 7 days. Tell us a little about yourself. What experience have you had with the Havanese breed? How old was your pup when you brought it home? How long ago was that? What kind of health testing do the dam and sire of your pup have? How much NuVet product did you have to purchase to get a health guarantee on your pup? Thanks.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

MegKW said:


> I have three kids and new puppy, therefore minimal time to create new posts LOL. I have been reading advice on here for a couple months and most recently whining at night. I have no idea how I came across this. I was looking for posts about signs of fleas and treatments. We've had Murphy for about 10 days and we are very tired.
> View attachment 174541


Welcome to the Forum! If you read thru posts over the last six months or so, you will find many reports of scams on sales of Havanese, which is why so many people are hesitant about breeders that don’t have a track record, so it is always useful when a real person can share their experiences and often is able to share information via the private messaging system to people who are trying to get information on a particular new or unknown breeder. What part of California are you located in..we have a fair number of active CA members.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

What is odd about this post @Cassandra is that all new members must create TWO posts (threads) in the 'Introduce Yourself' forum before being able to post in other fora. However, this new member has been able to post immediately in the 'Coffee Shop' forum twice in the 2 hours they have been a member. Perhaps moderator @gelbergirl could give some guidance on this.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> What is odd about this post @Cassandra is that all new members must create TWO posts (threads) in the 'Introduce Yourself' forum before being able to post in other fora. However, this new member has been able to post immediately in the 'Coffee Shop' forum twice in the 2 hours they have been a member. Perhaps moderator @gelbergirl could give some guidance on this.


It is a little odd since so many new members struggle to get their first two posts..I wonder if they have changed the rules. Edited..just checked and the website still says two posts in the introduce yourself section before you can post...


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cassandra said:


> It is a little odd since so many new members struggle to get their first two posts..I wonder if they have changed the rules. Edited..just checked and the website still says two posts in the introduce yourself section before you can post...


Well, I see that another, different new member has a first post in 'General Discussion' within the last two hours. Evidently, the moderators and VericalScope are not enforcing their own rules. I don't like this one bit and if this gets out of hand, I will leave HF.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

MegKW said:


> Wow, thanks for such a warm welcome. I don't understand what I said that has caused such a weird response. Ricky, "this new member" will do you a favor and just delete the account. No need to worry about my posts from now on. I wonder I said to make you look up how many posts I have had? Is it because I was excited to share my positive experience? Is this also Kamil's first post? I'm not sure how one would go about checking that. If I was "required" to make two new posts, I missed that. I am simply an enthusiastic new owner. Good luck you guys.


I hope you will stay..it is all a little weird these days with so many forum members posting about how they stumbled into scams..breeders that don’t really exist but take money over internet or insist on meeting buyers in walmart shopping lots. That is why everyone was so nervous about this breeder without more inf. And the nuvet supplement thing was an odd requirement. I did post earlier about someone on reddit who had gotten a puppy from this breeder, so it sounds like this is for real, but I can understand you are puzzled by the reaction. Hang around, post your questions, share the fun things your new puppy does.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm still having difficulty finding a specific posts since the new changes on the forum. What is the"Coffee Shop" forum? Their website does say they have been breeders since 1999. Puppies receive a comprehensive wellness exam, but nothing about health testing?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

77650 said:


> I have three kids and new puppy, therefore minimal time to create new posts LOL. I have been reading advice on here for a couple months and most recently whining at night. I have no idea how I came across this. I was looking for posts about signs of fleas and treatments. We've had Murphy for about 10 days and we are very tired.
> View attachment 174541


Flea treatment is pretty regional (it’s virtually unheard of where I am but I know it’s more common where you are) and there are a lot of strong opinions about flea and heartworm meds so if you start searching through threads you’ll see it’s actually common for us to disagree! I am definitely not perfect online, but I hope at the end of the day we respect each other and you’ll stick around. I like to think it’s worth the occasional misunderstanding because we do all learn from each other. I’m sorry it came up so soon after joining and please understand any skepticism is because there have been a lot of puppy scams recently, and it looks like the new forum platform didn’t give you a username and bypassed the old forum rules. You are clearly a real person and I hope we can help you get some sleep


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Heather's said:


> I'm still having difficulty finding a specific post since the new changes on the forum. What is the"Coffee Shop" forum? Their website does say they have been breeders since 1999. Puppies receive a comprehensive wellness exam, but nothing about health testing?


I wondered if the 1999 was a "new" website computer effect...i.e. the website is new and some website packages just stick a year like 1999 in. Their AKC listing does have more information, but for a breeder to have been around since 1999 and have so little information is unusual. The website is really still being developed. All of this doesn't mean they aren't ok if there are some real owners out there who can vouch for them (not website testimonials). Still, I think you can find a good breeder who doesn't have a big website...and you can find a bad breeder(i.e. backyard, money making breeder) with a great website. I am sorry MegKW appears to have deleted her account. Hate for someone to feel they aren't welcome.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh that must be why there isn’t a username. I hope she checks back and finds some of the threads on fleas and night training and they’re helpful. I hate to think of a sleep deprived mom with three kids unable to find what she needs.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather's said:


> I'm still having difficulty finding a specific posts since the new changes on the forum. What is the"Coffee Shop" forum? Their website does say they have been breeders since 1999. Puppies receive a comprehensive wellness exam, but nothing about health testing?


The way I get to the Coffee Shop is by clicking on the bars at the top next to the circle that says "NEW". That takes you to another screen listing all the different forums. Scroll down a ways and you will see a forum called "Coffee Shop". Maybe there's an easier way to get there, but this is how I do it.


----------

